# How do you like the new forum look?



## ayrton2388

Hey, guys.

What do you think about the new forum look?
Do you like it? do you hate it?

Personally, it reminds me of the new NHL.com website. Which i haven't checked out in months.
For me, it really is a lot more difficult to read. I think it's fixable, though, if they make an alternate theme using the old colors. Backgrounds were gray-ish, and posts were better delimited.

What do you guys think?



EDIT: i dont know what's wrong with the voting, doesnt seem to work.


----------



## alicia

A dark theme as an option is something I've been dying for since I discovered HFBoards


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't f***ing vote.

But no I hate the new look quite frankly.


----------



## Whiplash27

Seems pretty responsive, but I like the old look more.


----------



## ChickenBurrito

How the f*** do I vote? Rigged poll


----------



## Nizdizzle

Think everyone agrees that it needs a dark mode. The functionality of quoting/replying is much easier and smoother. The site loads far quicker than the old site. Overall a good change, just needs some adjusting.


----------



## the halleJOKEL

change is worth it just for the improvement to the mobile browsing experience


----------



## LarryFisherman

I mean, it's terrible.

No accounting for style and taste, frankly.


----------



## LarryFisherman

I mean, is there really no final post button anymore? We have to wade through previously seen posts galore?

I know vb sucked, but is this really the solution?


----------



## LarryFisherman

Even TJ did a much better job with REDACTED on a zero dollar budget.


----------



## the halleJOKEL

stanislav said:


> I mean, is there really no final post button anymore? We have to wade through previously seen posts galore?
> 
> I know vb sucked, but is this really the solution?




click the blue dot

or just click the thread title

or just go to your watched threads and click on them through there

it's actually harder to not get brought to the last unread post than it is to scroll through all of them at this point


----------



## LarryFisherman

I can't stand behind this nonsense.


----------



## the halleJOKEL

stanislav said:


> I can't stand behind this nonsense.




@stanislav 

we will make it through this together

you and me


----------



## FossilFndr

Like being able to upload an image from PC and not have to go to separate image hosting site.

Look forward to more Themes.

Need option to minimize info box and reduce Avatar size.

Don't like:


----------



## the halleJOKEL

the stylesheet could definitely use an overhaul, but the functionality and ease of use is a definite improvement


----------



## Preds33

stanislav said:


> I mean, is there really no final post button anymore? We have to wade through previously seen posts galore?
> 
> I know vb sucked, but is this really the solution?






the halleJOKEL said:


> click the blue dot
> 
> or just click the thread title
> 
> or just go to your watched threads and click on them through there
> 
> it's actually harder to not get brought to the last unread post than it is to scroll through all of them at this point




If you click the timestamp on the thread listing, it will open the most recent post (not first unread).
View media item 71


----------



## Individual 1

I hate it, too much white I shouldn't have to download a chrome exstention to make this site viewable.

There is way too much wasted space, thread lists are really hard to read with the wasted space/profile pictures. Why the f would you show the thread creators profile picture on the thread list pages it makes no sense. Having to hover over a thread to be shown page numbers is also annoying.


----------



## Bones Malone

My only complaint is the white, even if it was light gray like on vB it would be ok. Dark theme would be best. Everything else will just take a little time to get used to and then it will be normal.

Is embedding still the same?


----------



## Bones Malone

It would have been nice if they did a little write up on what's changed and what's stayed the same. I know the help page is there, but it doesn't really do that. Like wtf are points and how do you accrue them?


----------



## the halleJOKEL

Chippah said:


> It would have been nice if they did a little write up on what's changed and what's stayed the same. I know the help page is there, but it doesn't really do that. Like wtf are points and how do you accrue them?




Click your points then click the list of all available trophies


----------



## Bones Malone

the halleJOKEL said:


> Click your points then click the list of all available trophies



I see


----------



## the halleJOKEL

the number next to the name of the rophy is the number of points it gives you

if you click your trophy points under your name next to your post, there is an available trophy button


----------



## Bones Malone

i figured it out thanks, i was trying to click on the points in the little avi thing in the top right, not in my profile


----------



## New Jersey

obligatory thread is obligatory.

if you think the old style looked better, you really need to stop using netscape on win2000.


----------



## HansonBro

I like it. Pretty much what I expected. The conversation, notifications and like features were lonnnnng overdue


----------



## chances14

i'm sure we will get used to it. But as I mentioned before, they need to adjust and center the page margins so that those of us on desktop with widescreen monitors don't have so much empty space between everything

also, why can't I vote in the poll?


----------



## LarryFisherman

New Jersey said:


> obligatory thread is obligatory.
> 
> if you think the old style looked better, you really need to stop using netscape on win2000.




hate on windows 2000 again and see where it gets you, pal.


----------



## LarryFisherman

also, netscape was pre-2000, for crying out loud.


----------



## New Jersey

netscape navigator ran on installs all the way up to win7

nice one


----------



## LarryFisherman

New Jersey said:


> netscape navigator ran on installs all the way up to win7
> 
> nice one




whatever, by late 2000 it was being run by their created mozilla division. netscape no count.


----------



## LarryFisherman

also, point a still stands.

windows 2000 was the best NT based os of all time. I was crushed at end of life on that one.


----------



## LarryFisherman

all of my server migration killed a little part of my soul. Now my server runs on windows 2012 r2 without a f***ing start menu. christ.


----------



## New Jersey

why is the market share still at 1/5 in 2000 tho? i digress.


----------



## Miggus

FossilFndr said:


> Like being able to upload an image from PC and not have to go to separate image hosting site.
> 
> Look forward to more Themes.
> 
> Need option to minimize info box and reduce Avatar size.
> 
> Don't like:
> 
> View attachment 77409




This right here. I don't like the new look and absolutely hate the fact that I can't disable avatars anymore as I consider them needless fluff. Or at least I can't find that option. Also we need a darker theme asap.


----------



## New Jersey

and it wasn't a dig at win 2000, win 2000 was bawse, it was a dig at people with poor taste in html/css


----------



## LarryFisherman

New Jersey said:


> why is the market share still at 1/5 in 2000 tho? i digress.




windows 95


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Personally, as far as aesthetic goes. I think vB was amazing


----------



## the halleJOKEL

Bee Sheriff said:


> Personally, as far as aesthetic goes. I think vB was amazing




vBulletin is an internet classic. some of my fondest memories involve vbulletin

please put me out of my misery


----------



## Deficient Mode

It's bad. 100x100 avatars but no limit on sig pic sizes. Weird design things all around. I prefer the classic HF look.


----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## the halleJOKEL

is there a way to see the most liked posts all time?


----------



## Ol' Jase

Thanks, support@hfboards.com and the posters who helped. Unreasonably pleased to have my account back.


----------



## Opak

The issues with wasted space and excessive brightness have already been mentioned, but I have a couple of other complaints:

- Why do I need to see the thread starter's avatar picture next to the thread title? What value does that provide?
- Speaking of avatars, there doesn't seem to be an option to NOT use a profile picture anymore. Why is that?
- Why is the quick navigation menu "hidden" like that (small symbol on the right side, only accessible from the top or bottom of the page)? IMO you could just take out the profile menu at the top right corner and replace it with the quick navigation menu. It'd only be logical, because you can access your profile from the quick navigation menu anyway...
- The quick navigation menu could also be improved. The scrollable list of forums isn't that quick or convenient to use either.
- Why is the "Log Out" option hidden in the profile menu in the top corner? You could have a separate "button" for that in the blue bar at the top of the page.
- Why is the "Preview post" option no longer a part of the default options, whenever you're replying to a thread? The "More Options" button isn't even necessary IMO, you could just display those at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Del Preston

Hiding subforums doesn't work.






If you click the "^" button in the top right corner, it will minimize the drop down list of forums. But when you refresh the page it doesn't save your preference and all the subforums are visible again.


----------



## deepdark

like my ass, for what??


----------



## Yemeth

I do not like the new look (the bright background was probably devised to test monitors), but what really bothers me is that I cannot disable all the avatar pictures. 

Ignoring that I am not on a bandwidth capped ISP (which many people are), I am not interested in signatures (we can disable it), avatars et al. I want to read a thread and not needing to ignore unnecessary fluff. Someone would say I sound old and grumpy, probably because I am...


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

ayrton2388 said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> What do you think about the new forum look?
> Do you like it? do you hate it?
> 
> Personally, it reminds me of the new NHL.com website. Which i haven't checked out in months.
> For me, it really is a lot more difficult to read. I think it's fixable, though, if they make an alternate theme using the old colors. Backgrounds were gray-ish, and posts were better delimited.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: i dont know what's wrong with the voting, doesnt seem to work.



Hate it. I imagine I'll stop using this site all together.


----------



## Drytoast

Needs less prime colots and the white needs to be replaced with a light grey


----------



## Albatros

There definitely are some issues, but overall I think it's a positive change. If tweaking this further is possible, then it has more potential than the old platform.


----------



## LeafChief

IT'S TOO WHITE!


----------



## 93gilmour93

Don't like it. Give me back the classic site....


----------



## SJSharksfan39

I do wish they would open up the support forum to view all posts and see what other suggestions people have. It’s been 3 days and it doesn’t feel like there’s two way communications. Are the admins still working out the issues or are they done. Can we get some new features.


----------



## the halleJOKEL

they added a betting exchange, looks like


----------



## SJSharksfan39

the halleJOKEL said:


> they added a betting exchange, looks like




Oh, joy

I never understood the point of fake sports betting here. I used to use it until the novelty wore off and now I’m like what’s the point.


----------



## irunthepeg

there's something lovable about vBulletin but as far as newer forum designs this isn't horrible. Will miss that classic HF look tho


----------



## PG Canuck

I like it. Mobile is much better.


----------



## Ace of Hades

I don't mind the new look, but I prefer the old version a lot more.
1)Avatar sizes and resolution were much better back then.
2)I like the country flag shown below your location, it was unique


----------



## beowulf

Still getting use to it but so far I like it.


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

I hated it. But now i've gotten used to it I like it. There are some functional differences b/w this and the last one that still bug me. But it's grown me much faster than i thought.


----------



## DudeWhereIsMakar

Think there needs to be something that shows you already posted in a thread. I mean, I could be blind but I don't see anything showing whether or not you posted in a thread or not.

Otherwise, I really like it after getting used to it.


----------



## HansonBro

Yemeth said:


> I do not like the new look (the bright background was probably devised to test monitors), but what really bothers me is that I cannot disable all the avatar pictures.
> 
> Ignoring that I am not on a bandwidth capped ISP (which many people are), I am not interested in signatures (we can disable it), avatars et al. I want to read a thread and not needing to ignore unnecessary fluff. Someone would say I sound old and grumpy, probably because I am...



Old and grumpy yet young, right and righteous


----------



## LarryFisherman

HansonBro said:


> Old and grumpy yet young, right and righteous




don't forget your oxford commas, sir!

#grammarnazi


----------



## HansonBro

stanislav said:


> don't forget your oxford commas, sir!
> 
> #grammarnazi



Hmm. I'm not 100% sure it applies here but I do value the point and had too Google it to verify. I see the point you're making and have never really considered the Oxford comma before this in my almost 34 years. Ty

Example of the Oxford comma for everyone...

I love my parents, lady gaga and Prince William.

This translates into I love my parents who are lady gaga and Prince William. 

With the Oxford comma...
I love my parents, lady gaga, and Prince William.


----------



## John Price

Fix the f***ing blank space


----------



## Preds33

G F O P said:


> Fix the ****ing blank space



You can turn it off on the home page. There is an icon to the right of the forum listing icon. Clicking that hides the sidebar sitewide.


----------



## LarryFisherman

HansonBro said:


> Hmm. I'm not 100% sure it applies here but I do value the point and had too Google it to verify. I see the point you're making and have never really considered the Oxford comma before this in my almost 34 years. Ty
> 
> Example of the Oxford comma for everyone...
> 
> I love my parents, lady gaga and Prince William.
> 
> This translates into I love my parents who are lady gaga and Prince William.
> 
> With the Oxford comma...
> I love my parents, lady gaga, and Prince William.




Yes I see now that the phrase "right and richeous" should be a self contained action and probably this rule does not apply.

I retract my previous #grammarnazi education, sir.


----------



## John Price

Preds33 said:


> You can turn it off on the home page. There is an icon to the right of the forum listing icon. Clicking that hides the sidebar sitewide.




It works!


----------



## John Price

Can the post preview popup be disabled


----------



## Luigi Habs

I like the functionality, never cared about the look.

The pros:
- Reply/quoting a lot easier and overall better specially that you can just select a specific sentence in a quote to reply
- Easier to upload pics
- Better mobile experience
- the alerts system is quite nice
- The like function is a welcome addition

Cons:
- where are the previous emoticons?
- can't see anymore the threads I've participated in


----------



## John Price

Luigi Habs said:


> I like the functionality, never cared about the look.
> 
> The pros:
> - Reply/quoting a lot easier and overall better specially that you can just select a specific sentence in a quote to reply
> - Easier to upload pics
> - Better mobile experience
> - the alerts system is quite nice
> - The like function is a welcome addition
> 
> Cons:
> - where are the previous emoticons?
> - can't see anymore the threads I've participated in




Here


----------



## Luigi Habs

G F O P said:


> Here




Umm I can't see half of them


----------



## John Price

Luigi Habs said:


> Umm I can't see half of them




Weird 

Dance, Hockey, Birthday and Party, Star Wars, Logos, More Smileys, etc are mostly blank. Get on it mods!!!


----------



## LarryFisherman

why is there no dislike button with hidden threshold so that we can all dislike ixxy's posts and he can fade off into oblivion?


----------



## Yemeth

HansonBro said:


> Old and grumpy yet young, right and righteous




“I don't mean to sound bitter, cold, or cruel, but I am, so that's how it comes out.” - Bill Hicks


----------



## krapsik

How can i watch threads in opposite order ? Last reply is a first one of a thread. This was possible in old look.


----------



## John Price

PG Canuck said:


> I like it. Mobile is much better.




No it's not


----------



## the halleJOKEL

G F O P said:


> No it's not




oh yes it is and it isn't even remotely close


----------



## John Price

How so?


----------



## the halleJOKEL

G F O P said:


> How so?




larger buttons that link to the things i use (watched threads, top of the page, easier to go to last unread post)

i didn't use the previous mobile version of the site because it was hideous, and the desktop client was awful with the pop up ads you couldn't click out of and the constant jumping around while it was loading causing you to click stuff you didn't want

the text was also borderline unreadable unless you zoomed in super far, but zooming in that far made the site actually unusable.


----------



## John Price

I was riding the train home from the Caps game using the new mobile and I didn't see anything that impressive about it.


----------



## the halleJOKEL

G F O P said:


> I was riding the train home from the Caps game using the new mobile and I didn't see anything that impressive about it.




were you not impressed by actually being able to navigate and read the site? that is the lowest of low bars the old mobile experience set. the new version isn't _fantastic_ but it is certainly an improvement over what we had


----------



## rbochan

Javascript is so slow, it's ridiculous.
Page down, miss 2 threads. Because of frames? What is this, 1996 on geocities?
And yes. I wanted to "mark forum as read". I don't need to verify that and click it again.

Makes me not want to return.


----------



## John Price

You people don't understand how important it is that spotify be embedded. It's the biggest benefit of the upgrade.


----------



## Hogan86

Some of the new features are nice, but the overall look of it isn't that appealing to me. Agree with you when you say it's comparable to the NHL site. I quit going to NHL.com because the site wasn't navigatable anymore and there was just too much going on in each menu. HFboards isn't as bad as NHL, but it will take some time to get used to.


----------



## John Price

@Preds33 The website is acting wonky today, I've had to disable the sidebar repeatedly because it won't remember to keep it off!! Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## silverfish

Does anyone know how to collapse or re-size images?


----------



## Desdichado93

Sayonara77 said:


> I don't mind the new look, but I prefer the old version a lot more.
> 1)Avatar sizes and resolution were much better back then.
> 2)I like the country flag shown below your location, it was unique




I agree with you. The new forums looks modern but is imo a step back from 
the old vB.version which had a better readability.


----------



## Preds33

G F O P said:


> @Preds33 The website is acting wonky today, I've had to disable the sidebar repeatedly because it won't remember to keep it off!! Is this happening to anyone else?




From what I have experienced, it seems like it is a local cache thing. I have noticed that each "session" I have on here, it resets. Maybe hit the home page first thing when you come to the site, turn it off, then go on your way.


----------



## John Price

It is clear that the moderation is taking our input and rolling out the appropriate fixes over time which is good


----------



## Jetsfan79

Are the polls working? (including the one for this thread) I can't seem to vote and it says no one else can either.


----------



## Bumpus

Me still no likey. 

Clearly a conspiracy intended to distract from the 3-peat. I am disappoint. 


In other news: Old Man Yells at Clouds!


----------



## Rob Brown

Not a fan.


----------



## FossilFndr

Is there a way to delete saved Alerts? I really don't need to know who replied in a thread several days ago and keep a record of that.

Thanks


----------



## donkshow

Seems alright.


----------



## HockeyThoughts

It's a massive improvement in my books. The old format was extremely outdated.


----------



## Dugray

It's fine. Spotify is good.


----------



## John Price

What people don't understand is that HFBoards desperately needed an upgrade to the 21st century. The old forum was very outdated. How many other message boards do you go to? Have you actually seen what you can do on them, that you were not able to do on HFBoards until recently? 

This is the best hockey message board in the world, better than /r/hockey. It's time we modernize our servers and allow embedding of tweets, videos, and pictures without antiquated [yt] tags.


----------



## LarryFisherman

/r/hockey is definitely much better.


----------



## John Price

stanislav said:


> /r/hockey is definitely much better.




How so?


----------



## John Price

They don't even have avatars on r/hockey. How could it possibly be better?


----------



## LarryFisherman

G F O P said:


> How so?



the people make all the difference.


----------



## LarryFisherman

G F O P said:


> They don't even have avatars on r/hockey. How could it possibly be better?



why do you need avatars?

are you that simple?


----------



## Nuckles

I liked the old layout because it reminded me of the internet in 2005 AND IT DIDN'T BLIND MY EYES.

I like the new layout too, it's definitely more modern and adds a bunch of much needed basic features. However, it's sorely lacking a dark/night mode. This site is painful to look at, especially late at night. They could also improve the amount of wasted space. 

I also like the mobile layout more than the old one.


----------



## Preds33

G F O P said:


> What people don't understand is that HFBoards desperately needed an upgrade to the 21st century. The old forum was very outdated. How many other message boards do you go to? Have you actually seen what you can do on them, that you were not able to do on HFBoards until recently?
> 
> This is the best hockey message board in the world, better than /r/hockey. It's time we modernize our servers and allow embedding of tweets, videos, and pictures without antiquated [yt] tags.




This upgrade took away the biggest 2 key features I used and make this site near unbearable. "Hide Boards" and "Ignore Threads". I don't want to have to scroll through all 100 boards (it sure seems like 100) on the main page just to view the 3 or 4 I visit.

Add to that, why do we have to have a fluid theme? Why can't we have a fixed width theme? I don't like the content being spread 100% across my wide screen monitors.


----------



## GuitarGuy

I like the look.

I think HFboards made the smart move switching over to Xenforo. It's way cheaper to run than it is on vbulletin.


----------



## John Price

Preds33 said:


> This upgrade took away the biggest 2 key features I used and make this site near unbearable. "Hide Boards" and "Ignore Threads". I don't want to have to scroll through all 100 boards (it sure seems like 100) on the main page just to view the 3 or 4 I visit.
> 
> Add to that, why do we have to have a fluid theme? Why can't we have a fixed width theme? I don't like the content being spread 100% across my wide screen monitors.




That's what happened with the old setup too. I just bookmarked other sports and Non Sports. They took away Page 2 so it's all on one page now.


----------



## LarryFisherman

Preds33 said:


> This upgrade took away the biggest 2 key features I used and make this site near unbearable. "Hide Boards" and "Ignore Threads". I don't want to have to scroll through all 100 boards (it sure seems like 100) on the main page just to view the 3 or 4 I visit.
> 
> Add to that, why do we have to have a fluid theme? Why can't we have a fixed width theme? I don't like the content being spread 100% across my wide screen monitors.




If we're gonna have deadspace, at least even it out on each side. I agree this looks better than filling widescreens fully, especially for those using ultrawides.


----------



## LarryFisherman

I guess I should have edited out the thread titles there, lol. Oh well.

edit:done for self preservation


----------



## Jetsfan79

Jetsfan79 said:


> Are the polls working? (including the one for this thread) I can't seem to vote and it says no one else can either.
> 
> View attachment 77855




So has anyone had trouble with polls or is it just me?

_EDIT: Polls from other threads seems ok now just can't vote for the poll attached to this thread. _


----------



## Del Preston

Del McPreston said:


> Hiding subforums doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click the "^" button in the top right corner, it will minimize the drop down list of forums. But when you refresh the page it doesn't save your preference and all the subforums are visible again.



Bumping this in hopes an admin sees it. There's two or three categories of subforums I want to make invisible but can't right now.


----------



## John Price

Just realized they have removed the 4 character limit 

Nice


----------



## John Price

e


----------



## Nuckles

They added some gray to the post backgrounds which helps a bit, but the regular forum pages are still pure white.

GIVE US DARK/NIGHT MODE 


Edit: I also noticed the thicker red line between posts today. I have no clue when they were added, but they're way better than what was originally in place.


----------



## LarryFisherman

with the removal of the char_limit ixxy's workload was just lightened by 75%.


----------



## LarryFisherman

Code:


function checkLength(){
    var textbox = document.getElementById("textbox");
    if(textbox.value.length <= () && textbox.value.length >= 4){
        alert("success");
    }
    else{
        alert("make sure the input is more than four characters long")
    }
}
</script>
<input type="text" id="textbox"></input>
<input type="submit" name="textboxSubmit" onclick="checkLength()" />


----------



## JS19

What the hell just happened? I disappear for almost a year and this happened?

On the bright side, this is much cleaner.


----------



## Jetsfan79

I like the light grey although I wouldn't mind making the grey just a tad darker.


----------



## John Price

stanislav said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> function checkLength(){
> var textbox = document.getElementById("textbox");
> if(textbox.value.length <= () && textbox.value.length >= 4){
> alert("success");
> }
> else{
> alert("make sure the input is more than four characters long")
> }
> }
> </script>
> <input type="text" id="textbox"></input>
> <input type="submit" name="textboxSubmit" onclick="checkLength()" />



Take your scripts somewhere else nerd


----------



## PolishBingo

What the hell?


----------



## Bones Malone

G F O P said:


> Just realized they have removed the 4 character limit
> 
> Nice



k


----------



## John Price

y


----------



## the halleJOKEL

yes


----------



## John Price

yas


----------



## LarryFisherman

god dammit

plz re-implement the f***ing char_limit


----------



## John Price

no


----------



## the halleJOKEL

why


----------



## chances14

G F O P said:


> What people don't understand is that HFBoards desperately needed an upgrade to the 21st century. The old forum was very outdated. How many other message boards do you go to? Have you actually seen what you can do on them, that you were not able to do on HFBoards until recently?
> 
> This is the best hockey message board in the world, better than /r/hockey. It's time we modernize our servers and allow embedding of tweets, videos, and pictures without antiquated [yt] tags.



most of the site is fine. but my biggest complain is the deadspace on widescreen monitors. almost all forums I go to have the deadspace evened out on both sides for widescreen monitors. i really don't want or need the content to fill 100% of my screen


----------



## izzy

i dont like

also the like system is dumb


----------



## John Price

KEEP TALKING SHIT ABOUT HOW THE "NEW UPDATE SUCKS" YET YOU CAN

1) TALK IN ALL CAPS NOW

2) MAKE ONE LETTER POSTS

3) EMBED MEDIA

YEAH I THINK THIS UPDATE IS PRETTY f***ING AWESOME DON'T YOU


----------



## the halleJOKEL

those are all things i like


----------



## sepHF

The website functions better but it looks pretty awful


----------



## HisIceness

I guess it's okay.


----------



## HansonBro

Auto image resizing would be cool. Lots of sites do it automatically


----------



## John Price

HansonBro said:


> Auto image resizing would be cool. Lots of sites do it automatically



Doesn't this already happen


----------



## darko

Nope


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> I was riding the train home from the Caps game using the new mobile and I didn't see anything that impressive about it.




You going to any Nats postseason games? If so, how early are you leaving?


----------



## John Price

darko said:


> You going to any Nats postseason games? If so, how early are you leaving?



I'm not leaving until the game is over. Why would you think I'd leave early?

If anything I'm GOING early to pick up free shirts and shit. f*** yeah @Chippah son


----------



## John Price

Leaving early, dat don't make no sense. Tss.


----------



## John Price

You people need to get your facts straight. Mike would never leave a game early. Mike is now obsessed with bobbleheads and memoribilia and free shit they give away. Shit I took two free t shirts going into the football game Saturday night, I had a bag of like signed softball player posters and free sunglasses and luggage tags and pom poms and foam fingers. People were like "Man you are carrying a lot of shit in" Yeah I'm putting it all in my empty ass house to decorate it once I get home. It's all about the *YOLOSWAG* now


----------



## Quiet Jack

How do i ignore a thread?

How do I pm a mod?

What is this garbage with "likes"?

And I have to look at how many likes a poster has and trophy points?

Is this site geared towards children? 

Not sure I'll be sticking around (big loss, I know)


----------



## Nuckles

G F O P said:


> Doesn't this already happen





darko said:


> Nope




It will fill up all the available space, but it does resize huge images. If you open this post in a small window, the image will be smaller.


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> You people need to get your facts straight. Mike would never leave a game early. Mike is now obsessed with bobbleheads and memoribilia and free **** they give away. **** I took two free t shirts going into the football game Saturday night, I had a bag of like signed softball player posters and free sunglasses and luggage tags and pom poms and foam fingers. People were like "Man you are carrying a lot of **** in" Yeah I'm putting it all in my empty ass house to decorate it once I get home. It's all about the *YOLOSWAG* now





Who the f*** is Mike?


----------



## John Price

darko said:


> Who the **** is Mike?




discord


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> discord




Ok Ix


----------



## John Price

darko said:


> Ok Ix



Everyone is there now. Join in.


----------



## catscatscats

I signed in for the first time in a long time and I got participation trophies. I like the redesign. It has correctly labeled me a "winner!"


----------



## YesCubed

https://userstyles.org/styles/148883/hfboards-dark-theme

Hey guys, I updated BBA's code a bit here and added some stuff as well. Feedback is appreciated but I'm not very experienced in CSS. The centered mode can be turned off by using the advanced style settings on the page


----------



## GellMann

It's incredibly laggy for me now, and wasn't before. It also logs me out several times a day, which is obnoxious. And the only-see-half-of-a-tweet thing is ridiculous.


----------



## LarryFisherman

I think there's a pretty massive memory leak occurring, especially in situations with several linked images. My singular tab hit nearly 4gb earlier today and it became super wonky - as it would.

If it keeps up i'll post a thread.


----------



## John Price

Can't f***ing use emoji on hfboards.hockeysfuture.com


----------



## BuppY

How do I change to mobile version ?


----------



## Shrimper

Does anyone have issues with Ads? Getting loads show up on the top and side.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

just me or i have a bunch of ads all over the place....one huge on...big one on the side. new ad windows pops up that i have to close
ad videos on the side. huge one at the bottom...


----------



## Fantomas

The new search function stinks, among other things that stink about the new design.


----------



## the halleJOKEL

the site is becoming very resource intensive as they add more and more features post-switch... it worked outstandingly right after they moved everything over and now the performance is horrendous


----------



## Shrimper

Clearing cache seems to help remove ads.

Nevermind, it did nothing.


----------



## RayP

G F O P said:


> KEEP TALKING **** ABOUT HOW THE "NEW UPDATE SUCKS" YET YOU CAN
> 
> 1) TALK IN ALL CAPS NOW
> 
> 2) MAKE ONE LETTER POSTS
> 
> 3) EMBED MEDIA
> 
> YEAH I THINK THIS UPDATE IS PRETTY ****ING AWESOME DON'T YOU





The one thing they botched was they had a golden opportunity to just straight up delete you and all your posts.


----------



## John Price

RayFIN said:


> The one thing they botched was they had a golden opportunity to just straight up delete you and all your posts.


----------



## Brownbeard

I'm not a huge fan, but it is what it is.


----------



## Habsbullet

It is lagging a lot for me, like someone mentioned above, it is really resource intensive.


----------



## MillanDynasty

It runs like utter dogshit for me, takes ages to scroll down to the bottom. Hopefully it gets fixed soon because this forum used to be a daily read for me and now it's just an afterthought because of the performance issues.


----------



## 3074326

I went from the home page, to this section, to this thread. I let each page sit for a little bit.. but not long.. maybe did this over a few minutes or so. I'm at 60 blocked ads. What.


----------



## the halleJOKEL

3074326 said:


> I went from the home page, to this section, to this thread. I let each page sit for a little bit.. but not long.. maybe did this over a few minutes or so. I'm at 60 blocked ads. What.




it is insane. every once in awhile you will hit a page that will block 7+ ads a second endlessly. i've had over 1400 blocked requests on one page on this site


----------



## John Price

The f***ing shit keeps reverting back to the "massive white space under the profile" and I keep having to close the profile on the upper right every day I log in. Just get rid of that. It's useless.


----------



## Svechndestroy

these ads are ruining the board. If someone finds a fix, i'd love to hear about it


----------



## John Price

Ads?


----------



## ScoreZeGoals

Honestly, it's a mess right now. Horrendous lag, massive ads all over the place (including an ad that pops up that covers the entire screen), extremely resource intensive, won't keep me logged in even after I click keep me logged in, massive amounts of wasted white space, etc.


----------



## John Price

Ads? What ads?


----------



## John Price

Can they fix the thing where a tweet with a picture is shortened?


----------



## jellybeans

The new look sucks big time so much that i go elsewhere for news.


----------



## John Price

It's still better than Reddit.

Reddit

- all meme
- gif threads
- every tweet by Bob McKenzie or Dreger is a thread, which makes it unorganized, on HF all these threads would be merged
- the way the people talk to each other on Reddit is also weird, everyone is "bro" "Pensbro I FEEL FOR YOU MAN SORRY ABOUT MURRAY FROM A RANGERSBRO" Speak english


----------



## the halleJOKEL

yes we know reddit is bad


----------



## Whiplash27

MillanDynasty said:


> It runs like utter dog**** for me, takes ages to scroll down to the bottom. Hopefully it gets fixed soon because this forum used to be a daily read for me and now it's just an afterthought because of the performance issues.



Same here. Bogs my laptop down badly.


----------



## sleb

This absolutely sucks. I know Xenforo is a great platform, if you know what you're doing with it. This isn't the case here. This is a fine example of going blind by the plethora of new gadgets and thingies, resulting in a very *very* poor user experience.

I don't wan't to see any useless avatar (I know they were there earlier, but I can't be bothered to make up my adblock rules to block them anymore) or "like"-button bs. This is supposed to be a discussion forum ffs. Get some grown ups' theme/style option available, because this is just internet from the dawn of the millenia! This mess looks so outdated it hurts. 

In any time fixing up this migration did they thought "hey, the users posts should be our main content"? I think they didn't. "Let's try to bury the actual content in completely irrelevant and useless crap!" - is my best guess from what was the idea..

Oh and mobile users review from this? Well lets put it this way: I did check the site the day of the new forum launch. I learnt a lot from that experience and now I know to never ever do that again.


----------



## John Price

I'm starting to get pissed off at this white space sidebar. They shoudl just code the profile out.


----------



## RiceCooker

Can't block Ads and the site is very laggy ... I was fine with the old format .


----------



## LarryFisherman

WhatThePuck said:


> Can't block Ads and the site is very laggy ... I was fine with the old format .




are you using ublock origin?

site is still slow regardless.

memory leaks everywhere.


----------



## hrocks66

I have disabled java and flash on this site
pop up info, the silly animated emoticons and anything thing else animated will not work but i don't care.
the constant loading of trash made the site unreadable
i'm mostly just here to read after game and prospect comments, but like other have stated after this update this site has dropped
on my have to take a look list


i would like to know has anyone found a way to ignore threads yet, that was a fantastic way to weed out a lot of the clutter


----------



## John Price

hrocks66 said:


> I have disabled java and flash on this site
> pop up info, the silly animated emoticons and anything thing else animated will not work but i don't care.
> the constant loading of trash made the site unreadable
> i'm mostly just here to read after game and prospect comments, but like other have stated after this update this site has dropped
> on my have to take a look list
> 
> 
> i would like to know has anyone found a way to ignore threads yet, that was a fantastic way to weed out a lot of the clutter



Only way I found is to ignore user


----------



## sleb

slebbeog said:


> I don't wan't to see any useless avatar (I know they were there earlier, but I can't be bothered to make up my adblock rules to block them anymore)



I like quoting myself, lol. Here's the easy solution to my problem right there:


Code:


! get rid of avatars
hfboards.mandatory.com##.avatarHolder


Works like a charm in uBlock and should work with adblock as well. If you're annoyed by those avatars breaking the layout in message table, there's the easy solution.

I just might make another cup of coffee and start killing the things from my view with adblocks one by one.

edit: And here's how to get rid of those stupid likes in posts:


Code:


! don't care who likes which posts
hfboards.mandatory.com##.secondaryContent.likesSummary


Those two and some other tweaks actually made this look like a discussion forum!


----------



## Whiplash27

That left profile bar needs to be way smaller. It would get rid of a ton of the empty space.

I just fooled around with the source code a bit and made it look like this:


----------



## chances14

Not sure what they did behind the scenes the last week or so, but this site performance on all my desktops has come to a crawl. I understand this site runs on ad revenue, but i have had to enable ublock because of how intrusive the ads are and how much they slow the site down. Even with most everything blocked, this site is still extremely slow


----------



## John Price

I'm starting to sour on this update because it takes forever to render the website even on a high end computer like this one. The ads don't affect me and haven't for a very long time. It's the page loading. It's the incomplete rendering of tweets with pictures in them. They still have a lot of work to do to fix this shit. I mean it's still usable, but barely.


----------



## Stu

I don't come here as often any more because the performance is so garbage. Old site was simple and did the job.


----------



## LarryFisherman

G F O P said:


> I'm starting to sour on this update because it takes forever to render the website even on a high end computer like this one. The ads don't affect me and haven't for a very long time. It's the page loading. It's the incomplete rendering of tweets with pictures in them. They still have a lot of work to do to fix this ****. I mean it's still usable, but barely.




lol, what's your system ix


----------



## neXis

Performance is rather slow and sluggish. As other have mentioned there are some on going memory leaks/CPU hogging with the site that that cripples your machine's resources. I'm on Chrome and notice a huge spike in CPU usage after a leaving hfboards tab open for a while, rendering the site useless. That isn't supposed to happen.

Alot of white space. Why isn't there an option to center the page like before? Also the avatars are blown the hell up than they were before. I don't need the avatar/thumbnails to distract me from the main content in threads.

The site does look cleaner I'll give it that. If they can just fix those major performance issues on notebooks/desktops, and all that white space. I think it will be perfect.

The new layout was clearly meant for mobile devices rather than desktops/notebooks.


----------



## sleb

neXis said:


> The new layout was clearly meant for mobile devices rather than desktops/notebooks.



Have you tried on one? It was a horror story I won't like to be reminded of. It's a bigger mess than on desktop tbh.


----------



## IamNotADancer

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's experiencing the lag on this page. I don't mind the overall look and some of the features but those ads and the slow loading and lag just make this new page very hard to enjoy.


----------



## John Price

Yeah the lag is so f***ing annoying make it f***ing stop


----------



## Baby Punisher

Not a fan of the change.


----------



## the halleJOKEL

can a "most liked posts" feature be added? would be interesting to see what the most popular posts of all time are


----------



## John Price

I don't think they're going to make any more changes. This is the best we got, folks.


----------



## LarryFisherman

the halleJOKEL said:


> can a "most liked posts" feature be added? would be interesting to see what the most popular posts of all time are




self serving piece of shit


----------



## RayP

stanislav said:


> lol, what's your system ix




Knowing how stupid he is, probably:


----------



## the halleJOKEL

stanislav said:


> self serving piece of ****




no, genuinely curious piece of ****

one of my posts in the habs attendance thread on the main board has ~60 likes and i am curious about other good/funny posts that receive lots of critical acclaim


----------



## MAHJ71

WhatThePuck said:


> Can't block Ads and the site is very laggy ... I was fine with the old format .



You could pay the sponsor fee and not have any adds


----------



## LarryFisherman

the halleJOKEL said:


> no, genuinely curious piece of ****
> 
> one of my posts in the habs attendance thread on the main board has ~60 likes and i am curious about other good/funny posts that receive lots of critical acclaim




This is how i envision you


----------



## the halleJOKEL

can someone link me where that man got that neat coat?


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Having a tough time multiquoting, it says adding to multi-quote but idk where that is???


----------



## RayP

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Having a tough time multiquoting, it says adding to multi-quote but idk where that is???




On another forum I use that has this layout, there was an "Insert Quotes" option at the bottom, or when you hit "More Options" they'd automatically all populate.... but I have yet to see how to do either of those here.


----------



## the halleJOKEL

you click the +quote button, then an "insert quotes" button appears under the reply box at the bottom


----------



## Shrimper

Site is so slow. Can see an effect in the drop in activity in GDT' in the Pens forum at least.


----------



## Del Preston

I'm pretty upset the goalie mask avatar is gone.


----------



## John Price

The mobile is actually faster than pc loading wise


----------



## Drytoast

These new boards are a bandwidth hog. If I have everything internet related shut off my bandwidth tracker reads 0...

when I open ONLY 1 page from these boards my usuage spikes up to 700k.1.2 mb down and up. (which begs the question..."what exactly is this forum UPLOADING from my computer???"

If that is because of all the fancy ads these boards can spam now in this new format...that's ridiculous.

I tried messaging support half a week ago about this and have yet to hear back.


----------



## Michael Farkas

This site is very difficult to use for me. First it was blocked at work because of sex ads or whatever. That eventually worked itself out somehow. On my tablet (no adblock) you get redirects and all kinds of stuff. On my PC and Tablet, if you leave the site running up for more than 30 or 60 seconds on one page, your computer just about locks up or hangs a lot (and these are not at all slow devices). On mobile, it loads a little better, but in the time it takes you to reply, you eventually get bogged down and there's this delay of three to six words of typing before what you type appears.

Effectively, you can't leave the site up for more than 60 seconds without it doing something - that I have to assume is detrimental to my devices. My usage has dropped significantly as a direct result. And if I see something I want to respond to, I have to close the window, open notepad and type it, go back to the thread, paste it in and leave...

Ignoring that I don't care much for the new format - I'll adjust to it over time, change is scary blah blah blah...but its fundamental usability has tanked hard, disappointingly so...


----------



## LarryFisherman

Mike Farkas said:


> This site is very difficult to use for me. First it was blocked at work because of sex ads or whatever. That eventually worked itself out somehow. On my tablet (no adblock) you get redirects and all kinds of stuff. On my PC and Tablet, if you leave the site running up for more than 30 or 60 seconds on one page, your computer just about locks up or hangs a lot (and these are not at all slow devices). On mobile, it loads a little better, but in the time it takes you to reply, you eventually get bogged down and there's this delay of three to six words of typing before what you type appears.
> 
> Effectively, you can't leave the site up for more than 60 seconds without it doing something - that I have to assume is detrimental to my devices. My usage has dropped significantly as a direct result. And if I see something I want to respond to, I have to close the window, open notepad and type it, go back to the thread, paste it in and leave...
> 
> Ignoring that I don't care much for the new format - I'll adjust to it over time, change is scary blah blah blah...but its fundamental usability has tanked hard, disappointingly so...





Pay attention, admins. When a 16 core hyperthreded xeon server with 128gb of ram has trouble loading 2 tabs of a page, your shit is broken. 

Fix it, or you will lose engagement.


----------



## Preds33

Mike Farkas said:


> This site is very difficult to use for me. First it was blocked at work because of sex ads or whatever. That eventually worked itself out somehow. On my tablet (no adblock) you get redirects and all kinds of stuff. On my PC and Tablet, if you leave the site running up for more than 30 or 60 seconds on one page, your computer just about locks up or hangs a lot (and these are not at all slow devices). On mobile, it loads a little better, but in the time it takes you to reply, you eventually get bogged down and there's this delay of three to six words of typing before what you type appears.
> 
> Effectively, you can't leave the site up for more than 60 seconds without it doing something - that I have to assume is detrimental to my devices. My usage has dropped significantly as a direct result. And if I see something I want to respond to, I have to close the window, open notepad and type it, go back to the thread, paste it in and leave...
> 
> Ignoring that I don't care much for the new format - I'll adjust to it over time, change is scary blah blah blah...but its fundamental usability has tanked hard, disappointingly so...




I guess this is Crave's way of trying to force everyone onto a sponsored account. For me, this site (while I hate the design and mandatory.com part) loads 100x faster than the vB site. It's almost instant. Not a good business practice to try to make it unusable unless you are a sponsor.


----------



## TheStroker

Stu said:


> I don't come here as often any more because the performance is so garbage. Old site was simple and did the job.




I'm the same. I just lagged my way through a thread, had over 852 (!) blocked items and the lag was unbearable. Just brutal all around browsing experience. I find myself not coming here as often either, which really sucks because I need my hockey discussion fix. But even on my high end PC and 175 mbit connection, this site behaves like an old netscape navigator website with laggy graphics and big gaps all throughout.

Not everything needs to be updated simply to cater to the new hip website design most sites have. Often simpler is better, regardless of what the latest marketing brochure tells you. At the very least, it should have been tested a lot better. Maybe a Beta site a couple dozen users could have tried out and had them give suggestions? Seems like this update was just rolled out and everyone hoped for the best.

Really hoping the quirks get fixed around here, and quick. The more I spend on this site, the less impressed I am overall with the update.


----------



## chances14

BVG said:


> These new boards are a bandwidth hog. If I have everything internet related shut off my bandwidth tracker reads 0...
> 
> when I open ONLY 1 page from these boards my usuage spikes up to 700k.1.2 mb down and up. (which begs the question..."what exactly is this forum UPLOADING from my computer???"
> 
> If that is because of all the fancy ads these boards can spam now in this new format...that's ridiculous.
> 
> I tried messaging support half a week ago about this and have yet to hear back.



i've noticed the bandwidth usage too. unusually high amounts of bandwidth being used upstream, even with ad blocking installed


----------



## Drytoast

chances14 said:


> i've noticed the bandwidth usage too. unusually high amounts of bandwidth being used upstream, even with ad blocking installed




I've tried contacting the site admin but nobody is getting back to me. Something is very off when a forum web site is uploading 1.2 MEGS/second off of my machine.

And since there is no support forum...where do we post this stuff? This is honestly SERIOUS stuff.
*
Data is being transfered OFF our machines.*


----------



## LarryFisherman

BVG said:


> I've tried contacting the site admin but nobody is getting back to me. Something is very off when a forum web site is uploading 1.2 MEGS/second off of my machine.
> 
> And since there is no support forum...where do we post this stuff? This is honestly SERIOUS stuff.
> *
> Data is being transfered OFF our machines.*




hope you have pfsense


----------



## Drytoast

stanislav said:


> hope you have pfsense




Windows firewall and my router. But really...where are the site admins? And how does one get ahold of them?


----------



## Bumpus




----------



## MillanDynasty

Really breaks my heart that I have to leave this forums, but this site is just absolutely f***ing unusable right now.

Just the time it took me to write this, I have over 350 blocked ads.

Whoever designed this is a bunch of clueless clowns. Fix your shit.


----------



## John Price

BVG said:


> Windows firewall and my router. But really...where are the site admins? And how does one get ahold of them?




As I said they're content with the status quo right now and have no interest in fixing it. This is their best


----------



## Drytoast

G F O P said:


> As I said they're content with the status quo right now and have no interest in fixing it. This is their best




It really surprises me that their isn't more attention drawn to this?

Like right now people view this thread, view my posts and are not concerned that *data is being lifted off of our machines from this website at the rate of 1 mb/s. *(that litterally maxes out my upload rate provided to my by my ISP so it could really be more depending on your connection.)

Wake up people! Go test for yourself.

That's really concerning and shady.

I like discussing hockey but not at the cost of my privacy.

And to make matters worse, you cannot get in touch with site admins to ask what that is or why that's happening.

Heck their isn't even a side forum to discuss website issues where we can talk about stuff like this.

So what we have here right now is a very popular, high traffic forum website blatantly downloading information from anyone who idles here...with no means of communication to the site admins or a forum to discuss or bring attention to something very concerning as data transfer at a high rate off of our machines...

that's really very dirty.


----------



## RayP

BVG said:


> It really surprises me that their isn't more attention drawn to this?
> 
> Like right now people view this thread, view my posts and are not concerned that *data is being lifted off of their machines from this website at the rate of 1 mb/s. *(that litterally maxes out my upload rate provided to my by my ISP so it could really be more depending on your connection.)
> 
> Wake up people! Go test for yourself.
> 
> That's really concerning and shady.
> 
> I like discussing hockey but not at the cost of my privacy.
> 
> And to make matters worse, you cannot get in touch with site admins to ask what that is or why that's happening.
> 
> Heck their isn't even a side forum to discuss website issues where we can talk about stuff like this.
> 
> So what we have here right now is a very popular, high traffic forum website blatantly downloading information from anyone who idles here...with no means of communication to the site admins or a forum to discuss or bring attention to something very concerning as data transfer at a high rate off of our machines...
> 
> that's really very dirty.




Have you tried anything here? Looks like on the bottom right you can start a thread, but I'd be amazed if it was acknowledged.... and if by some miracle it is, I bet it's something generic like "We are aware and are working on it."


http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forums/support.68/


----------



## Drytoast

RayFIN said:


> Have you tried anything here? Looks like on the bottom right you can start a thread, but I'd be amazed if it was acknowledged.... and if by some miracle it is, I bet it's something generic like "We are aware and are working on it."
> 
> 
> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forums/support.68/




I have tried using the support feature at the bottom of the page. I just posted using the support feature you just posted and oh my lord was that buggy!

popup blocker was up to 350+ ads blocked...and for every new pop up blocked I had to reclick back onto my message to type another letter.

I had to do this for EVERY LETTER. ugh!

This isn't just my problem though. (data transfer) This is EVERYONE's problem. Yours, mine...and anyone else who idle's here.

This needs to be both addressed and resolved.


----------



## the halleJOKEL

everything worked great before they added ads back in


----------



## chances14

the halleJOKEL said:


> everything worked great before they added ads back in



makes sense. the site performance the first couple days were fine for me.

after that it's been absolute crap. I understand ads allow the site to be free, but they need to figure out a way to make the ads less intrusive and less resource intensive


----------



## HatTrick Swayze

Site is complete trash, will not be renewing my sponsorship.

On the plus side, making it easier to beat my HF addiction.


----------



## HansonBro

Still working ok for me on mobile. Sorry pc users


----------



## Sniper99

I dont like the look of it at all. Also too many ads on this site.


----------



## dragonballgtz

This new layout/build of the site is horrible. I'm not seeing any network usage like others are stating they're seeing, but the site does start to become unresponsive if typing takes more than 3 or 4 minutes.


----------



## chances14

I disabled javascript in my browser (using chrome) and site performance has been much better. i'm starting to think this site is bitcoin mining using our computers


----------



## End on a Hinote

I like it. Took some getting used to but it's a nice change. Ive always like the idea of being notified whenever someone quotes and responds to something I post so I really like that.


----------



## kurt

I dig it fine - I really don't like all the scrolling on the main page since they got rid of "Page 2" though. I understand that it's better to not bury all that content on another page, but damn, can't things be re-organized to better optimize the layout? So much useless white space and so much scrolling right now.


----------



## dragonballgtz

chances14 said:


> I disabled javascript in my browser (using chrome) and site performance has been much better. i'm starting to think this site is bitcoin mining using our computers




Yep, I browsed to a different website, came back to here, and seent my network usage was up. Disabled javascript as well, network usage went down and smoothness went up.


----------



## powerstuck

Seems to be a slow as heck on Chrome, I guess because Flash is blocked and even tho I unblock it every time, it gets blocked again.


----------



## bukwas

Took awhile but i'm used to it now. I do miss the drop down forums button and i lost my user name of 15 years but otherwise it's fine.


----------



## dragonballgtz

powerstuck said:


> Seems to be a slow as heck on Chrome, I guess because Flash is blocked and even tho I unblock it every time, it gets blocked again.



It's javascript that's the issue not flash. If you disable javascript for this site you will see an improvement, but some things will not function right. Such as embedded tweets and what not.


----------



## powerstuck

dragonballgtz said:


> It's javascript that's the issue not flash. If you disable javascript for this site you will see an improvement, but some things will not function right. Such as embedded tweets and what not.




Thanks it did work. I saw your post after making mine.


----------



## John Price

Hmm.

I like faster performance but embedded tweets are a HUGE upgrade.


----------



## John Price

For some of the performance complaints, I think this will once implemented reduce a lot of those issues:
http://hfboards.mandatory.com/threads/ad-code-is-being-updated.2399981/


----------



## shello

I get pop ups like crazy on my iPhone whenever I click on a thread after initially opening the site ever since the change. I don't think I've won that many free iPhone's internet


----------



## Filatov2Kovalev2Bonk

Need a darker screen option, but otherwise nice.


----------



## Ozz

Needs the "ignore thread" option, and/or the ability to set specific forums to "ignore" so you can browse new posts all at once without including forums you don't care about. Those were the best features for efficient browsing around here.


----------



## glovesave_35

I like the feature of the old forum that highlighted threads that I posted in. It helped me keep track of stuff easily.


----------



## IamNotADancer

I have to say that blocking java script helps tremendously.
I didn't want to go to that length but it became unbearable when writing responses/creating a thread.
I just blocked javascript on hfboards.mandatory.com and lag/unresponsiveness is gone.

So thanks for that suggestion to whoever posted it first.


----------



## Del Preston

Yesterday the font was too thin. Today everything is bolded.

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Abysmal Bylsma

Yeah needed to pop in here to ask if I'm the only one with this, I thought I had some weird font option on. This is not good.


----------



## D Wakaluk

For the love of god take the insta bold off ... someone messed up.


----------



## HansonBro

When I bold, you bold we bold


----------



## Finnished

nvmmmm


----------



## John Price

Be bold


----------



## John Price




----------



## Guerzy

by NO means projects to be a 3rd liner


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

bukwas said:


> Took awhile but i'm used to it now. I do miss the drop down forums button and i lost my user name of 15 years but otherwise it's fine.



Were you locked out of your account? The mods can get it back for you


----------



## John Price

*by NO means projects to be a 3rd liner*


----------



## John Price

did they get rid of user birthdays?????


----------



## Guerzy

new day, new hf


----------



## John Price

Does anyone else notice when you embed Facebook video or twitch streams it doesn't show up on pc yet shows up on mobile? Can you fix this because the boys need to be able to stream Fortnite twitch links on hfboards @SniperHF @SoupyFIN


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

New forum style sucks


----------



## sepHF

Does anyone have an issue with tweets on the new website?

If someone embeds a tweet the page keeps loading new lines if that makes sense and it makes my scroll bar really tiny and keeps scrolling. As if the page is super long


----------



## nofehr

sepHF said:


> Does anyone have an issue with tweets on the new website?
> 
> If someone embeds a tweet the page keeps loading new lines if that makes sense and it makes my scroll bar really tiny and keeps scrolling. As if the page is super long



If you're on Chrome, try right-click and 'inspect'. That worked for me.


----------



## John Price

the people in charge of forum UI brought back the loved



> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 1, Guests: 0)*
> 
> 
> G F O P





however the colors are all off. Make the text black! Put it back on the top of the page like it was originally.


----------



## ichabod13

not too happy with it but its better than anything i could put together.


----------



## Canucks LB

fixed


----------



## LarryFisherman

you're mental colored filters are great and used all over the world for a multitude of situations.


----------



## John Price

Does HF load the articles page by default for anyone else? It's hard enough getting here now that they got rid of Page 2, now this?


----------



## the halleJOKEL

G F O P said:


> Does HF load the articles page by default for anyone else? It's hard enough getting here now that they got rid of Page 2, now this?




yeah and its annoying as heck


----------



## kurt

G F O P said:


> Does HF load the articles page by default for anyone else? It's hard enough getting here now that they got rid of Page 2, now this?



Haha yep. Trying to drive traffic to that content I guess. Can't blame them for trying.

I have never understood what the deal is with the link layout on the Forum page - so much scrolling, and so much unused space. They've demonstrated they can make better use of the page for all the team forums being nested within each Division section. I don't understand why they don't do that with other links to make better use of page real estate. It's kinda ridiculous. If they re-structured the page just a little bit there wouldn't have even been any need for the "Page 2" feature in the first place.


----------



## John Price

@SniperHF please address these complaints thanks


----------



## SJSharksfan39

I hope they fix the really bad issues the board is experiencing currently soon. It's slow, avatars don't work, and if I don't turn of rich editor, I can't even post.


----------



## John Price

f***ING STOP DIRECTING FORUM TRAFFIC TO ARTICLES BY DEFAULT. I DON'T GIVE A SHIT. I'VE SEEN THE SAME BUFFALO FOOD REVIEW A THOUSAND TIMES NOW.


----------



## kurt

chill bro


----------



## John Price

Too hung over to give a shit about these damn articles they keep sending me to when I loaf hf. Just load the focums PLEASE


----------



## Mantis

Shut the f*** up Mike


----------



## kurt

if you want a workaround to continue using the old site layout, use this link:

https://web.archive.org/web/20000815082856/http://hfboards.com:80/


----------



## MapleLeafistan

It's loading REALLY slow for me only when I login. Odd thing is when I log out, the forum pages all load properly. What's the deal with this?

I keep getting this error - 
*The following error occurred*

The server responded with an error. The error message is in the JavaScript console.


----------



## Mantis

I like how I always have Ashley Madison ads on HF


----------



## the halleJOKEL

my cat laid all over my keyboard and now the new post indicators went away and it doesn't automatically jump to new posts anymore

if i disable a certain add-on it works fine

someone explain this wizardry and tell me how to fix it


----------



## John Price

@SniperHF I noticed that this site no longer redirects you to articles by default...which no offense was one of the most DUMBEST decisions in recent memory. The articles section is easily accessible through the listing of forums. This site did NOT need to redirect users every time to articles content. We want to just access the forum and post. If you want to go to the articles, you can go to the articles through the forum listings. You did NOT need to make it mandatory viewing and I applaud you for finally taking action.


----------



## Mantis

So true.  Nobody gives a shit about HF articles.


----------



## Guerzy

Bring #sidebar back


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bring the arcade back


----------



## JayToad

Can't stand it


----------



## Mantis

JayToad said:


> Can't stand it


----------



## Jan Rutta

I'm adjusting to it. I don't mind it at all tbh. I just hate scrolling past the articles on the home page.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Goku said:


> I'm adjusting to it. I don't mind it at all tbh. I just hate scrolling past the articles on the home page.




So much this.

The Articles forum can f*** off.


----------



## John Price

LMAO HF now forcing us to read hfboards tweets under the posting box (on mobile)

Don't care


----------



## Mr. Met

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Bring the arcade back



This is literally the reason I joined hfboards


----------



## LarryFisherman

@Buffaloed how much traffic did you lose per day because of this upgrade?


----------



## John Price

Is HF loading slow for anyone else on pc


----------



## LarryO

G F O P said:


> Is HF loading slow for anyone else on pc



It's really slow for me since yesterday.


----------



## John Price

fix this @SniperHF


----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

I like it just fine and dandy


----------



## Conrad McBenis

Looks great, works like shit.

Still works more than @G F O P .


----------



## SotasicA

Slow as a snail.


----------



## rent free

i like the old one better. can i see my old posts and threads pre 2016? i had a kessel and bernier to dallas thread in 2015 and i miss it. i want to see it again


----------

